# Our GSD Puppy ate my wife's fake fingernail...



## rod5591 (May 16, 2011)

Hello:

We have a GSD puppy age 4 1/2 months--my wife was playing fetch the ball with her and in one of the exchanges, the puppy swallowed my wife's fingernail and left behind a baby tooth. See Photo.

Should we worry about the dog's ability to pass the plastic fingernail? Is there anything we should do?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm not a vet or an expert, but I'm inclined to think if your pup is behaving normally, passing stools, energetic, eating and drinking ect., everything will be fine. I'd just keep an eye on him and take him to the vet if his behavior changes. Adorable puppy by the way!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Speaking from experience, and being the owner of a dog that's eaten all sorts of non-digestible things (toys, carpet, socks, sticks, towels, bedding) and has survived to the ripe old age of 12 years, I think your dog will be just fine.

If you notice any loss of appetite, blood in her stool, or any other abnormal symptoms, take her to the vet of course!

Here's what my 12 year old did to a toy the other week. It produced some rather colourful poops, but other than that, she was just fine!


----------

